# Gymkhana Practice!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Cute horses! I was cracking up listening to your friend holding the camera, I love the engine sp0und she makes in the first oneas you race by her


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

That was so much fun...I think both of them will do alot better on more solid footing than grass! Still not sure about Keyhole, not much whoa with the frenchlink, but we have time to work on it! I think Zierra will do great with the poles, she was lead changing every time...YAY PONIES!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

BUMP

Any tips or advise? I'm sure we have more than a few gamers on here!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Did we post these in the wrong section? Should they be elsewhere to get advice?

Or are we just doing it SO wrong that nobody wants to say anything? :lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys both look really good! me and my pony mare do gymkhana all the time in shows! It is SO much fun! I really dont see anything wrong with what you guys are doing! both horses lead change, youre turning and giving at the right times. Very awesome!!

have fun at your show, and post pics and videos!!! you might actually win something!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Thank you! We're starting to get the hang of it...Cinder is scared of anything I pick up from on her and Zierra needs a little work with neckreining sometimes, but they're getting there! 

Hope you do well in your events! And you bet we'll have pics and vids afterwards!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe (on Zierra) try to relax your arms a bit more your upper body seems tense. Try using a "check and release" to slow her instead of solid pressure. Other than that it looked really good. You both have really nice solid leg and seat.


----------

